# Pneumatic vampiress



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

My pneumatic vampiress. She started out as a static prop. I added cylinders to the arms and built a wooden pneumatic frame.

Pneumatic Vampiress


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

She is fantastic!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome! She turned out great, sure to scare all, big and small when Halloween rolls around!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - fantastic prop!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!! I plan to place her above the exit of my yard haunt just for that added scare :-D


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job not only on the pneumatic part, but the prop itself is very scary!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is sure to scare the peewaden out of people and putting it above your exit is just wonderfully diabolical!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Oh my!! ...wonderful!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome davensj!

That is a wickedly nasty movement that will sure to startle anyone. Get a soundtrack on that piece. I'm thinking the movie Evil Dead.

Nice work on that prop!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> "peewaden"


Lol!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks!! Hmm, yeah i will look into the Evil Dead soundtrack!! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## bayouwitch (Aug 23, 2013)

Spooky, spooky, spooky! Good job.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Mazz!


----------

